# How to build 64-bit application using VS c++ 2008 express?



## anandharaja (Feb 19, 2012)

hi,
i like to build blender for 32 and 64-bit versions, but i successfully build 32-bit version. how can i build 64-bit version of blender.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 19, 2012)

Google,it's always there.

Configuring Microsoft Visual Studio* for 64-bit Applications - Intel® Software Network
Seven Steps of Migrating a Program to a 64-bit System - Intel® Software Network


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 19, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Google,it's always there.
> 
> Configuring Microsoft Visual Studio* for 64-bit Applications - Intel® Software Network
> Seven Steps of Migrating a Program to a 64-bit System - Intel® Software Network



first i compile source file with cmake then i build with vs c++ 2008

if i select Visual studio 9 2008 win 64 i got the following error



> Check for working C compiler using: Visual Studio 9 2008 Win64
> Check for working C compiler using: Visual Studio 9 2008 Win64 -- broken
> CMake Error at C:/Program Files (x86)/CMake 2.8/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:52 (MESSAGE):
> The C compiler "cl" is not able to compile a simple test program.
> ...


----------



## Neuron (Feb 19, 2012)

I found this in the blender wiki page.This should be what you are looking for.
Dev:2.5/Doc/Building Blender/Windows/Visual C++ 2008 Express - BlenderWiki


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Neuron 
For Windows SDK, what version i need to download X86 or X64
Download: Microsoft Windows SDK 7.1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Neuron (Feb 19, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> Thanks Neuron
> For Windows SDK, what version i need to download X86 or X64
> Download: Microsoft Windows SDK 7.1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details



The download package contains both x86 and 64 versions.I think i read somewhere in there that you need 64bit windows 7 to successfully compile whatever you are trying to compile.If you have 64bit version of windows just download and install it,windows will automatically choose the 64bit SDK files.


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 20, 2012)

*AMD64.VCPlatform.Config* file not available in Program Files(x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\vcpackages i installed .net framework and SDK.

What version of SDK i need to install for visual studio c++ 2008 express edition?


----------



## Neuron (Feb 20, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> *AMD64.VCPlatform.Config* file not available in Program Files(x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\vcpackages i installed .net framework and SDK.
> 
> What version of SDK i need to install for visual studio c++ 2008 express edition?



Probably you haven't followed the steps correctly.You better create a thread in blender forums.They will help you out.
Blender.org :: Index


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Neuron for your support.
i downloaded Windows 7 SDK .Net framework 3.5 with SP1, now my problem solved, happily i build 64-bit application.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 21, 2012)

Err..,it should be google whom you should be thanking,but anyway you are welcome.


----------

